

 Weekend project TimeToRank.com-How fast can you rank for given keyword? - pmichaud
http://www.timetorank.com

======
jsm386
I'm interested to know how you are determining these ranks. I just tried a
bunch of keywords that I focus on for certain sites, and have focused on for a
couple of years. I know these are difficult keywords yet all but a handful
turn up 0 days, 0 sites are indexed.

SEOMoz has a keyword difficulty tool (<http://www.seomoz.org/keyword-
difficulty/>). I've never looked in to the methodology they use but it seems
fairly accurate in its difficulty measure.

------
thegyppo
You make it sound like throwing up a page about a specific keyword will help
you rank after x days.

That is simply not the case, if I'm building 100 links per month & you're
building 0 then my "time to rank" is going to be significantly shorter.

You need to be looking at the total number of links to the top domains, the
percentage of links they have that contain the anchor text & other factors may
include the inception date of the document/domain (linkresearchtools gives you
this).

------
thetrumanshow
What on earth could it be using to make this estimation? Pete?

Edit: "61.5 years is about the time it would take to rank in the top 3 results
for the keyword 'google'."

Awesome, my grandkids are going to be so rich!

------
weilawei
0 days is about the time it would take to rank in the top 3 results for the
keyword 'xkcd'.

Other Interesting Tidbits for this keyword:

0 sites are already indexed.

-1 is the average Page Rank for the top results.

~~~
weilawei
0 days is about the time it would take to rank in the top 3 results for the
keyword 'anonymous'.

Other Interesting Tidbits for this keyword:

0 sites are already indexed.

-1 is the average Page Rank for the top results.

~~~
earle
Well, he did say "weekend project" ;)

------
petervandijck
Every word I try gets 0 days?

~~~
andfarm
I'm guessing this tool was using some sort of rate-limited API to get keyword
data from Google, and it's been throttled. :)

